# Dryad’s saddle or pheasant back mushroom



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

So I have been missing out while looking for morals which we only found a few we came across these which turns out good to go to eat a d very plentiful watched several videos on picking tender played with pick several lets just say they are right small tight spores in the underside are far more tender. Fried some up in butter salt and pepper very tasty looking forward to deep frying some.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mouth-watering.


----------



## 65mustang (Apr 4, 2020)

RubberDuck said:


> So I have been missing out while looking for morals which we only found a few we came across these which turns out good to go to eat a d very plentiful watched several videos on picking tender played with pick several lets just say they are right small tight spores in the underside are far more tender. Fried some up in butter salt and pepper very tasty looking forward to deep frying some.


Are those "chicken of the woods" duck?


----------



## RubberDuck (May 27, 2016)

65mustang said:


> Are those "chicken of the woods" duck?


No but those have been seen out here I just am not sure if they are spring or fall.
These are tasty though worth the look


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck said:


> No but those have been seen out here I just am not sure if they are spring or fall.
> These are tasty though worth the look













> *You may discover this mushroom during the summer and fall but rarely in winter or spring.*
> 
> The top surface of Chicken of the Woods is bright orange which can be either more reddish or yellowish than you see here. It tends to lighten in color near the edges. This mushroom has no gills, instead its bright yellow undersurface is covered with tiny pores. The young Chicken of the Woods is "succulent" and has a mild flavor. Older specimens tend to change color as they develop, as well as become brittle. The young mushrooms have bright yellows and oranges; in age they dull to yellow and then pure white.
> 
> ...





> Chasing the Chicken of the Woods. ... Also always avoid chicken of the woods growing on conifers, eucalyptus, or cedar trees, as these are reported to contain toxins that can make people sick. Even if you never plan on eating one, this is a fascinating mushroom.


https://michpics.wordpress.com/2012/10/23/michigan-mushrooms-chicken-of-the-woods/


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

RubberDuck fried some of these up at deer camp this weekend so I got to try them. The smaller ones taste like Steak! Yes steak pretty good and..... Im still alive LOL!


----------

